# Proper placement for breaker panel in laundry room



## rrolleston (Oct 17, 2011)

I am going to be replacing our breaker panel and putting it in the laundry room. Washer will be on one side and dryer on the other side with full access to the panel.

Main reason is because the old panel was not wired properly and I would like the breaker panel in a more acceptable location current panel is in the corner of a bedroom above some built in cabinets between a closet next to a window. Hard to explain but you just about have to sit on the cabinets in the corner to see the panel. Home was built this way.

New location will allow me to just pull most of the wire back from the old panel to the new panel only leaving two circuits that I will have to run new wire to. And the rest are just in the laundry room. And it will allow my larger 250v loads to be very short runs.

My question is what are the clearance and requirements that I will have to meet using this location. This room will also have a furnace and electric tankless water heater. Basically making this room my mechanical room.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

You need a 30 inch width in which the panel does not need to be centered. You also need a 36" depth. The door needs to be able to open 90 degrees.


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

Where will the new panel be fed from?


----------



## rrolleston (Oct 17, 2011)

That should not be too hard to meet that requirement. I think the only thing I have to move is my washing machine water connections. They are right below where I want to put the panel.


----------



## rrolleston (Oct 17, 2011)

The new panel will be fed from my garage. Using 2-1/2" conduit and 4/0-4/0-2/0-#2 AL wire. Mobile home so service can't be connected to the home.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

And how do you plan on splicing all those wires so they can be extended?


----------



## rrolleston (Oct 17, 2011)

Most like I said can be pulled and fed right into the new panel and if not long enough I will used junction boxes. But the circuits further away I will just run new wires to the first outlet or switch on the circuit. Everything in the laundry/utility room will just get all new wires and circuits since it's so close.


----------

